
Henry Ford's Minimum Viable Product - staunch
https://twitter.com/History_Pics/status/404626105438855170
======
staunch
_The earliest cars were hand built, one by one, and very expensive. The
peculiar machines were seen as toys for the rich._

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Quadricycle](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Quadricycle)

